# Selling Furry (and related) comic collection



## Bob Roberts (Jun 6, 2017)

Sorry if this is not the place for this. 

Looking to sell off my furry (and related) comic collection. Not sure where would be the best place to do so. Many of the sites I used to know that acted like ebay for furries don't seem to be up anymore. The collection includes the following (all generally mint condition, bagged and boarded): 

Company Name Issue#
Arclight Associated Student Bodies 1 (1st printing)
Arclight Associated Student Bodies 2 (1st printing)
Arclight Associated Student Bodies 3 (1st printing)
Arclight Associated Student Bodies 4 (1st printing)
Arclight Associated Student Bodies 5 (1st printing)
Arclight Associated Student Bodies 6 (1st printing)
Arclight Associated Student Bodies 7 (1st printing)
Arclight Associated Student Bodies 8 (1st printing)
Arclight Associated Student Bodies 8 (1st printing - yes two copies)
Venus Comics Genus 18
Venus Comics Genus 19
Venus Comics Genus 20
Radio Comix Genus 26
Radio Comix Genus 29
Radio Comix Genus 34
Radio Comix Genus 34
Radio Comix Genus 35
Radio Comix Genus 36
Radio Comix Genus 36
Radio Comix Genus 38
Radio Comix Genus 39
Radio Comix Genus 40
Radio Comix Genus 41
Radio Comix Genus 42
Radio Comix Genus 43
Radio Comix Genus 44
Radio Comix Genus 45
Radio Comix Genus 46
Radio Comix Genus 47
Radio Comix Genus 48
Radio Comix Genus 49
Radio Comix Genus 50
Sin Factory Genus 52
Sin Factory Anubus Dark Desire 1
Sin Factory Anubus Dark Desire 2
Venus Comics Tank Vixens 4
Vision Comics Katmandu 8
Shanda Fantasy Arts Giant Shanda Animal 1
Shanda Fantasy Arts Giant Shanda Animal 2
Shanda Fantasy Arts Giant Shanda Animal 3
Antarctic Press Shanda the Panda 2
Antarctic Press Shanda the Panda 5
Antarctic Press Shanda the Panda 6
Antarctic Press Shanda the Panda 7
Antarctic Press Shanda the Panda 8
Antarctic Press Shanda the Panda 9
Antarctic Press Shanda the Panda 10
Antarctic Press Shanda the Panda 11
Antarctic Press Shanda the Panda 12
Antarctic Press Shanda the Panda 12
Antarctic Press Shanda the Panda 13
Antarctic Press Shanda the Panda 14
Vision Comics Shanda the Panda 15
Vision Comics Shanda the Panda 16
Vision Comics Shanda the Panda 17
Vision Comics Shanda the Panda 19
Vision Comics Shanda the Panda 20
Vision Comics Shanda the Panda 21
Shanda Fantasy Arts Shanda the Panda 22
Shanda Fantasy Arts Shanda the Panda 23
Shanda Fantasy Arts Shanda the Panda 24
Shanda Fantasy Arts Shanda the Panda 25
Shanda Fantasy Arts Shanda the Panda 26
Shanda Fantasy Arts Shanda the Panda 27
Shanda Fantasy Arts Shanda the Panda 28
Shanda Fantasy Arts Shanda the Panda 29
Shanda Fantasy Arts Shanda the Panda 30
Shanda Fantasy Arts Shanda the Panda 31
Shanda Fantasy Arts Shanda the Panda 33
Shanda Fantasy Arts Shanda the Panda 34
Eros The New Bondage Fairies 1
Eros The New Bondage Fairies 2
Eros The New Bondage Fairies 3
Eros The New Bondage Fairies 4
Furnation Multimedia Carpe Diem 1
Furnation Multimedia Carpe Diem 2
Furnation Multimedia Carpe Diem 3


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 6, 2017)

Try : 

https://www.furbuy.com/

www.thedealersden.com: Fandom Auctions


----------

